# GF12:  Portage and 'fixpackages'

## pjp

Navigation: [Gentoo Fundamentals] [Table of Contents]

fixpackages can be ignored unless you use the emerge -b option or the /etc/make.conf FEATURES="buildpkg" settings.

If you use either of those options, you don't need to worry about the output unless you are trying to install a binary package (i.e., emerge -k), and it complains about unfillable dependencies.

For more info, see RESOLVED: Vague portage msg about fixpackages/FEATURES

----------

